# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Jams/Teachers in Western NY

## Graewulf

Does anyone know of any jams, groups, bands, teachers, etc. in the Buffalo, NY area of Western New York. I'm thinking of moving back there from Winchester, VA, but it would kill me not to be around the music anymore. I'm into Celtic, Bluegrass, Old Timey, and other traditional music. I guess what I'm asking is: Will I still have the kind of musical life I'm used to when I move there?

----------


## babymedic

Just do a little web research . . . I don't know any specific sites, but I do know that there's quite an active bluegrass community in Buffalo. I went to college there, before I started playing, so I can't give any details--I was still there when I first began thinking about playing, and I remember finding many instructors in Buffalo. Used to go to the Coffee Bean Cafe on Main for live bluegrass every Monday, but I don't know if they still have that . . .
Amy.

----------


## aimee

Hi Graewulf,

There's lots. If you pm me, I could put your email address on a mailing list- they send news of events from Erie PA to Ithaca. 

There used to be a Celtic jam at Nietze's pub in Buffalo, but I've never been.

There's a celtic jam first Sunday of the month at Hadley Bay, near me, on Chautauqa lake. There's bg jam at the tavern in Busti NY. People come from as far as 60 miles away. Anyway, this list will get you started.

----------


## johnnymando

Graewulf,
I live east of Rochester in Palmyra.Theres a fellow named Ted Lambert who organizes bluegrass concerts in the Buffalo area.Just had Larry Stevenson this week.Ted may know about local jams.There used to be a good one near Darien Lake in Bennington.The location was changed a couple years ago and I lost track of it.Was hosted by the Western N.Y.old time music assoc.?
Depending on how far you want to travel,theres got to be a jam somewhere....

----------


## Katie

I went to college at Fredonia. I'm pretty sure there was a fairly active dulcimer and folk music scene in the rural areas. Try places like Silver Creek. I wasn't playing back then or I would know more. Also check out th Buffalo Irish center. I know a few bands that play there. If you haven't heard them, check out Kirk McWhorter and Tim Leonard. They used to play in Kilbrannan, but now I think th ey have a more accoustic thing going. I think they're calling themselves Pennywise? I haven't been back since Kilbrannan disbanned, so I haven't heard them live, but definitely a good bunch of musicians.

----------


## muzicfreak

Anybody in Central New york? i am going home for the holidays and will be around Syracuse/Rochester  Looking to jam a couple times if i can!
cheers
Gary

----------


## sitkarondack

Try checking out buffalobluegrass.com #(no www) The fella who runs the site, Mark Panfil, is a member of the Buffalo area band called Creek Bend. #It has details on the Sunday jam that used to be in Bennington Center and then got moved (can't remember where to.. chek the site). #Other jams are also listed. #Mark Panfil teaches dobro and has connections with other instructors.

There's a great festival in June in Mayville near Jamestown, NY. #www.mayvillebluegrassfestival.com is their web site.

The Mayville festival people also sponsor a Wintergrass event in Jamestown in February. #This coming Wintergrass event in Feb will be headlined by the Claire Lynch Band and David Peterson/1946. #Claire Lynch often has David Harvey playing mando with her - I hope he's there in February.

Also, check out www.mayvilleevents.com for acoustic and other music near the shores of Chautauqua lake.

The jam in Busti, NY is no longer held because the host tavern closed its doors. #The Hadley Bay Steakhouse jam session in Stow, NY on Chautauqua Lake is every other thursday from 7-10. #They are talking about closing for the winter, so the jam may be moved elsewhere. #Best to call before going to that one.

----------


## aimee

Yeah, Hadley Bay is closed for winter.

Lots of good jamming at the Mayville bgf. Forgot that one. Volunteer & get in free!

----------


## Graewulf

You guys and gals are the best! Enough here to keep me musically busy forever! Thanks!

----------


## John Eichenberger

How about closer to Rochester -- specifically east of Roch, in Wayne County, or thereabouts? Would love to play but not much time for travelling.

----------


## Kevin Briggs

I used to live in Erie and played mandolin in Tom's Kitchen Band, a bluegrass group out of Edinboro. We opened to the first Mayville Festival. Nothing like opening at 11 a.m.!

I'm thinking about moving back too, and will definitely want to play some bluegrass. I'd like to play in a group of some sort that does the Mayville Festival, plays local arts festivals, that sort of thing. I'm not into bar gigs right now.

----------


## old_time_1

Hi,

I'll be heading back to the Buffalo NY area later this year. I play guitar and would like to find an informal old time music jam in the area that I could join.  I noticed this old thread. Any updates ?  I'd also be interested in bluegrass and other acoustic music jams that may exist. 

Thanks, Tom

----------


## allenhopkins

I'm in Rochester, which is 75 miles from Buffalo, so I don't get to that area much.  I'd suggest contacting *Buffalo Friends of Folk Music* and *BuffaloBluegrass.com* as a start.  *Phil Banaszak* of the band *City Fiddle* would be a good contact as well.

----------


## old_time_1

Allen,
Thanks for the link to Buffalo Friends of Folk Music. I was hoping to find an organization like this and will contact them. I did get some info from the BuffaloBluegrass forum (found the site on an internet search earlier).
Tom

----------

